# Full 60 Minute Bezel For Ollech And Wajs M1



## ethan9m (Feb 9, 2011)

So I just ordered an M-16 Diver with a Type 1 bezel from Howard Marx over at westcoastime.com. It is an outstanding instrument, and I'm extremely pleased with it. But what I am looking for is a 60 minute bezel insert with 60 actual hash or tick marks to mark the minutes to replace the insert it came with, not just the traditional sub style where only the first 15 minutes are designated. And the M-16 diver is based on the Ollech and Wajs M1 diver, which, although obviously inspired by the Rolex Submariner, is ever so slightly different in diameter, to the point where a replacement Rolex bezel insert will not fit. So I was wondering if anyone knew where I could purchase such a ready made bezel insert for the O&W M1, or if I would have to have one custom made. Thanks in advance.


----------



## On My Watch (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Ethan,

Bezel are the bedevilment of watch collectors, arenâ€™t they! To get the one you really need you have to do a lot of foraging through the web to get onto someone who knows this watch and where to locate spare parts. No doubt, someone here will have a contact for you, but its not easy. I know this as a lot of watches that pass across my desk are usually in need of some tlc in the bezel department, which is made harder because some of the watch companies no longer exist and suppliers of bezels are not that common.

What I could suggest, IMO to you, is start looking around for the type you want from another watch manufacturer, and then enquiring regarding the actual bezel diameter you need. Thickness is also important and any stepping on the case front that the bezel needs to track into. Sounds obvious, but where do you start?

If you have a set of verneir callipers or an ID micrometer, try and measure the diameter to the first decimal point in millimetres of the inside diameter. The mating surface that attaches to the watch. Keep in mind its somewhere between an interference and push fit. If you can, take a snap of the existing watch so that suppliers can have a look then you probably get more interest. Pictureâ€™ worth a thousand....... There are many bezels out there and a number of diameters, but given that they are nearly all the same band of sizes, you might get lucky. With a simple tweak, you might get a modded bezel to fit instead.

So far, you are not in a critical position with the replacement and you can take your time to decide on what replacement bezel you buy. Best of luck with it and I hope this has been of help.


----------



## ethan9m (Feb 9, 2011)

On My Watch said:


> Hi Ethan,
> 
> Bezel are the bedevilment of watch collectors, arenâ€™t they! To get the one you really need you have to do a lot of foraging through the web to get onto someone who knows this watch and where to locate spare parts. No doubt, someone here will have a contact for you, but its not easy. I know this as a lot of watches that pass across my desk are usually in need of some tlc in the bezel department, which is made harder because some of the watch companies no longer exist and suppliers of bezels are not that common.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to respond. This was extremely helpful.


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Contact Roy at RLT our host [email protected] he should be able to help too.


----------



## AP Colvin (Apr 30, 2021)

Thanks, I am also exploring a bezel for my O&W M1 watch- mainly because my NOS bezel doesn't sit very securely.

Any advice where I might buy a better quality one that would fit would be great

regards,Andrew


----------

